# The Coffeeworks Project, Islington High Street



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just popped in here this morning for the first time and immediately noticed has bean was their roaster.

They also have a 3-group slayer, uber boiler and uber grinder and I think the k30 vario.

Really excellent espresso but not sure what SO/blend it was. Food offerings also looked excellent.

Will definitely need to go here again. Brewed options available!!!


----------

